# How do you carry minnows while wading?



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I netted a few minnows last night and put them in a thermos bottle. They looked dead within minutes. On the 4th I keep them in a regular minnow bucket and they lasted for the hour I was out from 11-noon. I would like to try minnows without hauling the big bucket. Is it too hot? Did I stress them too much getting them out of the net? Some where not caught by the gills, so I thought they would be okay. Should I use a different carrier or add something to it? I was fishing for smallmouth, so I wanted to keep the bait alive.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Depends on what you actually caught. If they were chubs they will most likely last longer. Also get those little buckets with a strap that have the holes in them.


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

not sure of the name of this item.. but have bought it before from local bait store next to buckeye lake... its a little tablet that u drop into the bucket of water and it will bubble giving the water more oxygen keeping the minnows alive for a few hours.. also just use a minnow bucket and use string to tie to handle and let it float next to u in water..


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

I bought a leech tamer bag when I used to wade for crappie. It worked pretty good, just tied it on my waders, fished for hours with no problems. It was in the spring though so the water was much cooler. They have them at gander mountain and I think dicks. Its just a little yellow netted bag, about size of a quart ziploc.


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

I have fished the creeks & rivers for many many years using minnows I saine myself. I use a regular snap lid minnow bucket with a piece of rope about 6 ft long,so it flots while wading. also use portable battery powered airator or airrators. Catch minnows in a small creek,then mv to 1 of many creeks or rivers. Bait lasts much longer using this method. Hope this helps. P.S. been catching a lot of smallies upto 4 lb or so. If u want mre info u can pm me.

Snuff


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you tried keeping them in your mouth ? Ease of use to put on hook,good source of oxygen,always moist,ease to keep track of number you have left and you never have to worry about a snack. Let US know how this works as I HAVE no clue if it does.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

downtime8763 said:


> Have you tried keeping them in your mouth ? Ease of use to put on hook,good source of oxygen,always moist,ease to keep track of number you have left and you never have to worry about a snack. Let US know how this works as I HAVE no clue if it does.


LOL nice! i wondered about this method, In the winter time while fishing panfish i keep my wax worms in my mouth. So they stay warm and wiggley, Everytime i tell the baitshop lady that she really freaks lol


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

I think downtime is a few cents short on the dollar,if u ask me.

Snuff


----------



## gilesri1 (Apr 24, 2008)

They make nice mesh minnow keepers that work well if ya don't mind spending a few bucks. Check out gander mountain.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

ICE... Cools the water and releases oxygen into it as it melts. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

